# Squealing sound



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

So when I’m doing about 60 and I get on the gas, I can hear this squealing /chirping noise. Not very loud at all. Wondering if anyone else has noticed this, or if mine has a problem. 18 hatchback with 22,000.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Make an Audio/Video and take it into the Dealer


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Can't say I've heard anything like that from mine.


----------



## mumbogray (Feb 6, 2019)

http://imgur.com/a/7adQOwq


Does it sound like this at all?


----------



## Ravenkeeper (Sep 10, 2017)

Cruzin4abruisin said:


> So when I’m doing about 60 and I get on the gas, I can hear this squealing /chirping noise. Not very loud at all. Wondering if anyone else has noticed this, or if mine has a problem. 18 hatchback with 22,000.





mumbogray said:


> http://imgur.com/a/7adQOwq
> 
> 
> Does it sound like this at all?


Mine did that, don't remember what I did to get it to quit.


----------



## Cruzin4abruisin (Jan 12, 2019)

not quite. I was coming from under the hood not the cabin.


----------



## gannman2000 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sounds like it could be the serpentine belt, or belt tensioner wearing out.


----------

